# Practice what you preach - Lindiwe



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

My two year old first timer Lindiwe kidded yesterday. She is a daughter of LD that I bought from Nancy D. Her sister Jameelah gave us triplets three weeks ago. We couldn't get into the cervix to AI, so Lindiwe was bred to Packin Heat. 

She was due to kid, by my records, on March 27, so I was not ready. LD usually kids at 149 days and so did Jameelah. If Lindiwe showed any eminent signs, I missed them.  She seemed totally normal at morning feed time. Yesterday started out fairly nice, but it started pouring down rain at about noon. I guess Lindiwe kidded out in the field in the pouring rain. 

At 5 pm I went out to feed as usual and I could hear some baby goats crying, but I thought it was just my bottle babies. With all the bottle babies accounted for, I could still hear one. Uh oh. 

It always shocks me a little to run up on just-born kids that I wasn't expecting. Same for a single. They always initially appear half grown and odd looking. Here was this poor guy, with a still long wet navel, walking around in my pasture mad as heck and letting everyone know about it. A quick look at Lindiwe and her with a "who me" look on her face. With bottle babies attacking, I looked for more and didn't find any. I gathered up the kid and took him to a pen and then went and found Lindiwe. LD is probably the best mother goat on my farm. Jameelah is doing very well for a first time mother. So, I was a little shocked when Lindiwe wanted nothing to do with this big buck kid. 

I'm often the one telling people, "Don't let her do it. Tie her up. Hold her and help that kid nurse." So, "practice what you preach" I told myself sheepishly. I truly expected a week long battle with four hour trips to the barn for the first couple of days. The first nursing wasn't pretty. I lost my temper a couple of times and I really hate myself when I do that. They are just an animal and their behavior is what it is and isn't anything personal against me. When I got the buck kid latched on to a teat, he drank for a good couple of minutes without stopping. I put him in the easy bake oven (warming barrel) and then finished feeding. A couple of hours later I see the buck kid on the camera and he's hungry again. Same scenario, minus me losing my temper. Two hours later and there he is again. This time I caught Lindiwe relaxing a couple of times and bending around to sniff the butt a little. I noticed she wasn't trying to bite him. 

This whole time Lindiwe had been wailing at the gate in her best impersonation of her mother, letting everyone within earshot know she wanted back with the herd. After this last feeding I caught her "accidentily" finding herself talking to her buck kid, who was the only goat that would answer her back. Ah ha! I told my wife I had a feeling that this might turn out better than I hoped. I decided to try and get a little sleep, so I put my computer with the camera on next to my bed and set the alarm for 2 am. But before I went to sleep I could see the buck kid on the move again. I decided to just watch for a minute. The buck kid made a bee line for Lindiwe's udder, but instead of running, Lindiwe started into the circling dance you see new mother goats do when they don't want to lose sight of the baby, but which keeps the kid from nursing. Then it happened. She stood and let him nurse. Now she's a perfect mom. Just like that. 

Ideally a doe should not have left her kid. I don't know what all happened as I didn't see it. We did have a pouring rain storm. There were 21 baby goats and their mothers out in that pasture. Something interrupted the bonding I guess. All I know is I'm glad I'm not doing battle with an unwilling mother every 4 hours. 

Here is a pic of Lindiwe doting on her baby in the easy bake oven. I'll try and get good pictures later. He weighed 11 pounds.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

So glad you found him, and bonding didn't take long!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..enjoyed the read...and glad mom decided to except her baby...and so very glad you found him!!!

congrats


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Those of you with cameras, do you ever get the feeling they suspect?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! 

What a beautiful doe (and buck)! I don't remember a Lindiwe... pretty sure I've seen her sister at shows though.  

That's an awesome, well written story.  I'm glad she's being a good mom now. :thumb: That's such a wonderful feeling when the mom finally accepts her kid(s).


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Bayouslug said:


> So glad you found him, and bonding didn't take long!


He pretty much found me.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes I think they feel us watching them sometimes! It's funny when the look right up at the camera!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Love how this turned out, yes very well written.

Crossroads the only reason I remember both Lindewi & Jameelah at a couple shows is cause of them being Lady Derringer offspring.

Nice big little buck there Lindewi, stay with the program now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, what an ordeal, glad all is well.

They are adorable.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>Those of you with cameras, do you ever get the feeling they suspect?<<<:ROFL::hammer::ROFL:

Glad you got them to bond. I have one this year who does not let hers eat enough. At least twice a day I find her running from the babies with a tight udder and have to hold her. She does not fight once I have her and the kids have learned the cue and come running while she is still. It is troublesome as we cannot go away for more than a day.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Smart lil boogers aren't they Luvmyherd?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> >>>Those of you with cameras, do you ever get the feeling they suspect?<<<:ROFL::hammer::ROFL:
> 
> Glad you got them to bond. I have one this year who does not let hers eat enough. At least twice a day I find her running from the babies with a tight udder and have to hold her. She does not fight once I have her and the kids have learned the cue and come running while she is still. It is troublesome as we cannot go away for more than a day.


Those kids are the smartest and seem to grow out better than you would think. I don't have the bad actor does that I used to have anymore, but I remember how smart those kids were. They often would learn to steal off other does as well. Heck, I have a doe kid right now who's mother loves her but she still will steal at any chance she gets. Almost like she considers it a sport!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Happy ending! BUT...my doe Bella (infact, the one I got from you! Ha ha) rejected just one of the two she kidded. I held her for him to nurse for about 3 days... Then I was worn out! He would steal from another mom when he could, but I gave him the bottle and he took to that with pleasure! He went to a great 4H home!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

